# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A lejohet që muslimanët ta festojnë vitin e ri?

## llokumi

Vëllezër të nderuar musliman Jemi duke jetuar në këto dite kur njerëzit bëhen gati për të festuar vitin e ri. Ata me mish e me shpirtë mundohen që ti japim sa ma shumë pamje festive dhe cilësi kremtive këtyre ditëve të fundit të këti viti gregorian. Ajo që na habit neve nuk është përpjekjet e mëdha që i bëjnë në këtë drejtim të krishterët dhe të tjerët, mirëpo ajo që na habit dhe befason neve është përgaditjet që i bëjnë muslimanët për të festuar këtë "festë". 

Vëllezër të nderuar musliman Jemi duke jetuar në këto dite kur njerëzit bëhen gati për të festuar vitin e ri. Ata me mish e me shpirtë mundohen që ti japim sa ma shumë pamje festive dhe cilësi kremtive këtyre ditëve të fundit të këti viti gregorian. Ajo që na habit neve nuk është përpjekjet e mëdha që i bëjnë në këtë drejtim të krishterët dhe të tjerët, mirëpo ajo që na habit dhe befason neve është përgaditjet që i bëjnë muslimanët për të festuar këtë "festë". Përgaditjet e tyre të mëdha, të cilat dalin në shesh nëpërmjet atmosferës festive që e paraqesin me lula, llëmba dhe veshmbathje të babadimrit. Pa dyshim se kjo është një pamje shumë e keqe e muslimanëve që reflekton besimin e dobët dhe humbjen e identitetit të tyre. Populli harxhon para duke u përgaditur për këto netë të hareshme dhe festive, tregtarët përpjeken që sa ma shumë të fitojnë duke mos u kujdesur se ata me këtë tregti të tyre a e dobësojnë besimin dhe fenë e tyre, të rinjtë rezervojnë bileta dhe vende nëpër kafeteri dhe kafe të ndrsyhme, e ata që janë të pasur dhe kanë besimin e dobët udhëtojnë për jashtë vendit tonë, që atje ta festojnë dhe ti kalojnë këto natë "të paharueshme". Zakonisht këto natë kalohen me alkool, zina, e shumë mëkate tjera. Kësaj atmosfere pa dyshim i ndihmon edhe media, e cila gjatë tërë kohës e reklamon dhe agjiton këtë festë, ku ekranet televizive mbushen përplot vasha dhe këngëtare të çveshura lakuriq, lajme nga "atmosfera festive" anë e mbanë qyteteve tone të banuara nga muslimanët, etj. Pa dyshim se ky pasim i verbër, ky imitim i të krishterëve, tregon dobësinë e besimit që e kemi, mungesën e besimit të shëndoshë dhe të vërtetë, çveshja nga komponentet e identitetit islam, mëkat i cili na futë në qarkun e atyreve për të cilët Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kush i përngjan një popullit ai është prej tyre". (Ebu Davudi, sahih). Ose në transmetimin tjetër: "Nuk është prej nesh ai që u përngjanë tjerëve përveç neve. Mos u përngjani çifutëve dhe të krishterëve". (Tirmidhiu, sahih). Imam Ahmedi ka thënë: "Ky hadith në minimum domethënë se përngjajësimi me të ta është i ndaluar, edhe pse nga aspekti i jashtëm tregon se përgjajësimi me ta është kufër, siç është edhe në ajetin Kur'anor: "E kush prej jush i miqëson ata, ai është prej tyre". (El-Maide: 51). Përgjajësimi i muslimanëve me mosbesimtarët është nënçmim dhe përkulje, sepse muslimani është më i lartë se mosbesimtari, e nëse e imiton zbret nga lartësirat dhe pozitën në të cilat gjindet, duke zëvendësuar të mirën me atë që është e keqe. Kjo është përbuzje e dhuntisë dhe nënçmim i Islamit. Festat në Islam janë të caktuara All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nuk na e ka lërë këtë çeshtje pa sqarim. Neve si musliman na ka caktuar dy festa vjetore dhe një festë javore. Festat vjetore janë fitër dhe kurban Bajrami, kurse javore, festa e ditës së xhuma. Bazë për këtë që themi është hadithi i Enesit [radijall-llahu anhu], i cili thotë: "Erdhi Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] në Medinë, kurse ata i kishin dy ditë në të cilët loznin. E u tha: "Çka janë këto ditë? Thanë:në këto ditë loznim në injorancë. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: All-llahu ua ka ndërruar me ditë më të mira se këto: kurban dhe fitër bajramin". (Ahmedi, sahih). Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmiu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: "Nga ky hadith i Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] nënkuptojmë se muslimanëve u ndalohet të festojnë edhe festat e tyre të injorancës edhe festat e tyre islame, përndryshe nuk od të kishte kuptin zëvendësimi i tyre me dy festat islame". (shiko: "Iktidaus-Siratul-Mustekim", 1/ 434). Aisheja [radijall-llahu anha] thotë: "Ebu Bekri hyri te unë, kurse dy vasha këndonin atë që kishin thënë Ensaritë ditën e Buathit. Ato dy vashat nuk ishin këngëtare. Ebu Bekri [radijall-llahu anhu] tha: fryllat e djallit në shtëpinë e Pejgamberit [alejhis-selam]?! E kjo ndodhi në një ditë të festës. Atëherë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: "Ebu Bekr! Secili popull ka festën e vet, kurse kjo është festa jonë". (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmiu duke e komentuar këtë hadith ka thënë: "Ky hadith na tregon se secili popull ka festat e veta, kurse muslimanët e kanë vetëm këtë festë, e nuk kanë festa tjera". (Shiko: "Iktidaus-Siratul-Mustekim", 1/ 446- 447). Kurse argument se xhumaja është festë e muslimanëve është hadithi në vijim: "Ne jemi ta fundit, mirëpo të parët në ditën e Kijametit. Ne jemi të parët që do të hyjmë në xhennet. Edhe pse atyreve u është dhënë libri para nesh, mirëpo ata u përçanë kurse neve All-llahu na udhëzoj në të vërtetën rreth së cilës janë përçarë. Kjo është dita për të cilën janë përçarë ata, në të cilën ditë na ka udhëzuar All-llahu. Tha: dota e xhuma është e jona, kurse nesër është e çifutëve, kurse pas nesër është e kirshterëve". (Muslimi). Ka edhe shumë argumente tjera të cilat e ndalojnë shpikjen e festave tjera. Prej tyre është edhe hadithi i Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], i cili thotë: "Kush shpik në çeshtjen tonë gjëra që nuk janë prej sajë (fesë), ato janë të refuzuara", kurse në transmetimin tjetër qëndron: "Kush bën ndonjë vepër e cila nuk është prej veprave tonë, është e refuzuar". (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Ky hadith është bazë për të refuzuar të gjitha gjërat e shpikura që kanë të bëjnë me fenë, e prej tyre janë edhe festat kohore dhe vendore. Ndalohet përgjajësimi me mosbesimtarët në festat e tyre Ka shumë argumente që ndalojnë përngjajësimin me mosbesimtarët në gjërat e tyre fetare, prej të cilave janë edhe festat. Argumentet janë të dy kategorive, argumente që ndalojnë përngjajësimin e përgjithshëm me ta dhe argumente që ndalojnë përngjajësimin me ta në festat e tyre. a) Ndalimi i përngjajësimit të përgjithshëm me ta. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: "Pastaj, Ne të vumë ty në një rrugë të drejtë të fesë, pra ti ndiqe atë e mos ndiq dëshirat e atyre që nuk dinë". (El-Xhathije: 18). Në këtë ajet All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] tregon se i ka përcaktuar Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] një ligj të cilin duhet ta pasojë dhe e ka ndaluar nga pasimi i epsheve dhe ënjdeve të atyreve që nuk kanë dituri. Në këtë grup hynë të gjithë ata që e kundërshtojnë sherijatin e All-llahut. Dëshirat e idhujtarëve janë atë që e ata e pasojnë dhe sipas së cilës udhëhiqen në jetë. Andaj ata gëzohen shumë kur shohin se edhe muslimanët i pasojnë dhe imitojnë ata në disa çeshtje. (shiko: "El-Iktida"; 1/ 85). Poashtu All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: "E mos u bëni si ata që u ndanë dhe u përçanë pasi u patën zbritur argumentet. Ata do të pësojnë një dënim të madh". (Ali Imran: 105). All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] në këtë ajet na e ndalon tu përgjajmë çifutëve dhe të krishterëve, të cilët janë përçarë dhe dallojnë mes tyre duke u bërë grupacione dhe parti të ndryshme. Pra, lloji i kundërshtimit të tyre dhe mospërgjajësimi me ta është e ligjshme. Aq sa ma shumë largohet njeriu nga përgjajsimi me ta në gjërat e paligjshme për na është aq ma larg përgjajësimit në gjërat e ndaluara për ne. Në këtë pa dyshim se ka interes shumë të madh". (shiko: "El-Iktida"; 1/ 88). All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: "O ju që besuat! Mos zini miq as jehuditë, e as të krishterët. Ata janë miq të njëri-tjetrit. E kush prej jush i miqëson ata, ai është prej tyre. Vërtet All-llahu nuk vë në rrugë të drejtë popullin zullumqar". (El-Maide: 51). "O ju që besuat, mos e zini mik armikun Tim dhe armikun tuaj, duke shprehur ndaj tyre dashuri, kur dihet se ata mohuan të vërtetën që u erdhi juve". (El-Mumtehine: 1). "Ata dëshirojnë që edhe ju të mos besoni sikurse nuk besuan vetë dhe bëheni të njëjtë. Mos zini miq prej tyre". (En-Nisa: 89). Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Do të pasoni adetet e atyreve që kanë qenë para jush pëllëmbë pas pëllëmbe, llërë pas llëre, saqë po të hynin ata në vrimë të hardhucës, do ti pasonit". I thamë: kush janë ata, çifutët dhe të krishterët? Tha: "kush tjetër përpos tyre". (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Në transmetimin tjetër qëndron: "Kush janë ata, persianët dhe romakët? Tha: po kush tjetër përpos tyre". Ibn Battali thotë: "Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka lajmëruar se ummeti i tij do të pasojë gjërat e shpikura, bidate dhe epshet, ashtu siç ka ndodhur në popujt e mëparshëm. Në shumë hadithe se në fund do të përmbledhet e keqeja, sepse Kijameti nuk ndodh vetëmse në njerëz të këqinjë, kurse feja do të mbetet e fuqishme vetëm te disa njerëz të veçantë". (Fethul-Bari; 13/ 301). Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmiu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: "Ky hadith tregon gjërat e këqija që do të ndodhinnga kjo kuptohet se përgjajësimi me çifutët dhe të krishterët, me persianët dhe romakët është prej gjërave që i ka qortuar All-llahu dhe Pejgamberi". ("El-Iktida"; 1/ 147). b) Ndalimi i përgjajësimit veçanërisht në festa. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: "(Robërit e Zotit janë) Edhe ata që nuk dëshmojnë rrejshëm dhe kur (rastësisht) kalojnë pranë të keqes, kalojnë duke e ruajtur karakterin e vet". (El-Furkan: 72). Dijetarët e tefisirit siç është Ibn Sirini, Muxhahidi, Dahaku dhe të tjerët kanë thënë se janë festat e idhujtarëve. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: "Secilit popull Ne i dhamë ligj (fetar) që ata veprojnë sipas tij, ". (El-Haxhxh: 67). Festat janë nga ligjet fetare. Ibn Tejmiu thotë: "festat jane prej veçorive më të mëdha të një ligjiandaj pëlqimi në këtë gjë është pëlqim në pjesën më delikate të ligjeve të kufrit dhe në simbolin më publik". (shiko: "El-Iktida", 1/ 476). Shkaku i ndalesës së përgjajësimit Përngjajësimi në çeshtjet e kësaj bote shkakton dashuri dhe miqësi me ata që u përgjajësohesh. Shejhul-Islam ibn Tejmiu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: "Nëse dy persona gjatë udhëtimit të tyre në një vend të huaj takohen edhe i përngjajnë njëri tjetrit në rroba, kapelë, flokë, mjetin vartës, etj, do të kishin afërsi mes tyre ma shumë se sa mes tij dhe tjerëve. Poashtu edhe njerëzit e një zanati janë më të afërt me njëri tjetrin se sa me të tjerët". (shiko: "El-Iktida"; 1/ 488 dhe 490). Nëse përgjajësimi në çeshtje të kësaj bote shkakton afërsi dhe dashuri, atëherë në gjërat e besimit dhe gjërat e veçanta të fesë shkakton afërsi dhe dashuri edhe më të madhe, kurse kjo është në kundërshtim të plotë me besimin. Si manifestohet mosfestimi i festave të tyre Mosfestimi i festave të tyre manifestohet në disa mënyra: a) Mospjesmarrja në festimet e tyre. Dijetarët janë të pajtuar se ndalohet pjesmarrja në festat e mosbesimtarëve dhe përgjajësimi me ta, duke u mbështetur në argumentet e përgjithshme që i përmendëm më lartë dhe konsenzusin e sahabeve dhe tabiinëve. b) Mospërputhje në veprimet e tyre. Nëse disa muslimanëve nuk u mundësohet të marrin pjesë në festimin dhe kremtimin e kafirave, atyreve edhe nuk u lejohet që të bëjnë atë që e bëjënë kafirat. Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmiu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: "Muslimanëve nuk u lejohet që tu përgjajnë në asnjë gjë e cila është veçori e festave të tyre, as në ushqim, as në veshmbathje, as në larje, as në ndezje të zjarrit, as pasivizim të ndonjë adeti nga përditshmëria e jetës ose të ndonjë ibadeti, as përgaditja e gostisë, as dhuratat, as shitja e gjërave, me të cilat ndihmohen në këto festa, as mundësimi i fëmijëve dhe të tjerëve që të lozin e as që të veshin rroba të zbukuruara. Thënë troç, nuk u lejohet që të veçojnë festat e tyre me simbole të veçanta të tyre, por dita e festës së tyre te muslimanët duhet të jetë sikurse edhe ditët tjera". ("El-Fetava"; 25/ 329). c) Mosdhënia dhurata dhe mosndihmimi i festave të tyre me shitblerje. Ebu Hafs Hanefiu thotë: "Kush i dhuron një vezë idhujtarit në shenjë të madhërimit të asaj dite, ka bërë kufër ndaj All-llahut". ("Fethul-Bari"; 2/ 513). Ibn Turkmani thotë: "Muslimani bën mëkat nëse ulet me ta, u ndihmon me therrje gatim të ushqimit, dhënja në shërbim të ndonjë kafshe bartëse që ta përdorin në rastet dhe festat e tyre". ("El-Lumea fil-Havadith", 1/ 294). d) Mos tu ndihmohet atyreve që i përgjajnë mosbesimtarëve. e) Mos tua uron festën e tyre. Ibn Kajjimi [rahimehull-llah] thotë: "Urimi i simboleve të veçanta të kufrit është haram sipas të gjithë dijetarëve, sikurse tua uron festat dhe agjërimin e tyre duke thënë: urime festën, etj. nëse thënësi i kësaj fjale shpëton nga kufri, nuk shpëton nga harami. Ky njeri i ngjan atij që ia uron përuljen kryqit. Madje kjo është mëkat edhe më i madh dhe më i keq se sa urimi për konsumim të alkoolit, vrasjes së njeriut, bërjes zina, etj. Shumica e atyreve që nuk e vlersojnë fenë kanë rënë në këtë mëkat duke mos e ditur keqëinë e asaj që e kanë bërë. Ai që e uron një njeri për mëkat, bidat ose mosbesim, e meriton mllefin dhe urrejtjen e All-llahut. Njerëzit e devotshëm prej dijetarëve largohen nga urimet ndaj zullumqarëve për marjen e posteve në shtet, ose urimet ndaj injorantëve kur të marin ndonjë post në arsim, gjykim ose dhënie të fetvasë, për shkak të mllefit të All-llahut dhe rënies nga Syri i All-llahut". ("Ahkamu Ehludh-Dhimmeti", 1/ 441- 442). Ndalohet urimi i kafirave të festave të tyre sepse me këtë aktivitet e konfirmojmë kufrin e tyre dhe dakordohemi me këtë kufër të tyre edhe pse nuk dakordohemi me atë kufër për vetveten tonë. Andaj i ndalohet muslimanit të dakordohet me simbolet e kufrit ose tua uron këtë atyreve. Sepse me këtë nuk dakrodohet as All-llahu: "Nëse ju nuk besoni, All-llahu nuk është nevojtar për ju; megjithatë, Ai nuk është i kënaqur me mosbesimin e robërve të Vet, e nëse jeni mirënjohës ndaj Tij, Ai e pëlqen atë për ju. ". (Ez-Zumer: 7). "Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe". (El-Maide: 3). "E kush kërkon fe tjetër përveç fesë islame, atij kurrsesi nuk do t'i pranohet dhe ai në botën tjetër është nga të dëshëpruarit". (Ali Imran: 85).
www.ikre-wien.com

----------


## MaDaBeR

Une per vete do ta festoj dhe po perfitoj nga rasti te uroj te gjithe Shqitparet kudo qe ndodhen Gezuar Festen e Vitit te Ri!

----------


## Izadora

edhe une do ta festoj


*Gezuar 2009*

----------


## Arber gerguri

Ne njeri si ju, me tha se edhe une do ta festoja, por a e din qfar tha?,,,

Tha se nuk kam me qfar ta festoj, sepse ate e kishta kapluar varferija....

----------


## MaDaBeR

Arber gerguri, njerez te varfer ka kudo dhe secili e feston kete feste me menyren e tij. Nuk eshte e thene qe kjo feste te festohet vetem me te ngrena e me te pira, ka shume lloje menyrash per ta festuar kete feste.

Pastaj, çfare do te tregosh ti me kete qe ke thene? Qe ja doli dhe nje qe nuk e feston? Meqe ti je nje besimtar, ndihmoje te varferin, ashtu siç bej dhe une ne rastet e festave te ndryshme ose sa here qe kam mundesi! Mos eja ketu e te na thuash keto gjera!

----------


## RINAA

Do e festoj edhe nuk shoh diqka te keqe ne festimin e ndrrimit te moteve, viti nuk ndrrohet vetem per nje pjese te njerzve po per te gjithe pa dallim kombi, feje, race etj.

Urime te gjithve Viti i ri ju deshiroj shendet,
e gjitha te mirat ne vitin qe do te vjen pra 2009.

----------


## geezer

une nuk e festoj    , ata qe e festojn  nuk e di  urime  festa e tyre

----------


## Kosovar2006

Pse Nuk duhet te festohet Viti i Ri. 

Ata jan festa PAGANE dhe QAFIRAVE ndegjoni keto ligjerata

Poashtu kisha rekomendu per percjelljen e doukmentarit 

History Channel - Christmas Unwrapped

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6k_-A3kWhXk
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7jfNDUV7_Tk

----------


## Arber gerguri

> une nuk e festoj    , ata qe e festojn  nuk e di  urime  festa e tyre


Ti qe nuk e feston, elhamdu lilah qe ke kuptuar te verteten, por mos o vella se as te tjerve nuk ben t'ua urosh nje gje haram, sepse kjo don te thot se po e perkrah kete pune. 

Eshte njejt sikur ta shikosh diken, duke i ber perkulje nje druni (pish) apo idhuj te tjeter, dhe ti thuash te pergezoj per kete, ashtu pra vazhdo.....

----------


## Bledari

me falni por me duket diçka absurde kjo gje qe thoni, njeriu nje her jeton ne ket jete qe ka dhe prandaj ta jetoj duke i festuar te gjitha dhe duke jetuar te mirat dhe te keqijat e kesaj bote.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Po ju qe nuk e festoni cfare kalendari perdorni per ditelindjet e per jeten normale ?

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Po ju qe nuk e festoni cfare kalendari perdorni per ditelindjet e per jeten normale ?


Nuk do te thot qe te perdorim kete kalendar, dhe te festojm festat pagane....

Eshte njesoj sikur te thuash; Nese jeton ne brazil, dhe ata festojn festat e tyre (karnevalet) ne datat e tyre. Tash a duhet te festojm edhe ne ato festa vetem se jetojm ne brazil. 

ik tani....

----------


## llokumi

> Nuk do te thot qe te perdorim kete kalendar, dhe te festojm festat pagane....
> 
> Eshte njesoj sikur te thuash; Nese jeton ne brazil, dhe ata festojn festat e tyre (karnevalet) ne datat e tyre. Tash a duhet te festojm edhe ne ato festa vetem se jetojm ne brazil. 
> 
> ik tani....


ALL-LLAHU te rujt o vella po kujt me i spjegu ne kohen e Muhammedit salallahu alej we selem ka pas pagan e mushtrik dhe skan besu ne ALL-LLAH ne hakk sepse  
Zemrat e tyre kan qen te ngushtuara ku met kete koh.....

a ti i (Nderuar) ne islam dhe Besimtaret nuk i festojn ditlindjet se edhe ajo eshte haram dhe nese ishte per tu festu ditlindja e dekujt do ti festoheshte Muhammedit salallahu alej we selem po aj se ka festu sahabet se kan festu dhe  sot nuk festohet .... inshALL-LLAH te kuptuar kemi qen

----------


## llokumi

> O meshirus, atehere pse e festoni Bajramin, naten e Kaderit etj...edhe ato jane haram sipas logjikes tende


o ti qe sy ke e drit nuk te bejn 
naten e kadrit nuk e festojm por e perkujtojm se ka thene ALL-LLAHU xh.sh nata e kadrit eshte ma e vleshme se 1000 muaj 
kurse Festen e bajramit e festojm se ALL-LLAHU ka thene dhe per ju u kena lene 2 festa 
ti i (nderuar) lexo lexo pak mos metesh duke mendu se din por ne realitet ke met qor me sy 

besoj se me kuptove esselamu alejkum dhe ALL-LLAHU te udhezoft

----------


## llokumi

Ruaj veten tende

----------


## Milkway

Tju pyes une tashti diqka:
Sa prej juve e perdorin kalendarin e sotem ?
Sa prej juve nuk shkojn te dielen ne pun e rrin ne shpi ?
Sa pre juve e festoni ditlindjen?
Sa prej juve e festoni diten e shpalljes se pavarsis? 
Sa prej juve lejoni qe thmit tuaj ta festojn diten e shkolles? 
E shum e shum pyetje tjera ..

O njerz viti i ri eshte kalim prej nje date ne nje tjeter , eshte dite ku behen llogaritjet qe kem bo gjat 1 viti sa kem pas fitim e sa humbje .
Ky eshte kalendar i ndertuar prej njeriut edhe i sherben njeriut sikur matematika e shkencat tjera . 
Mos u beni mendje ngusht sepse ne kete dat askush nuk adhurohet e nuk lutet po perkundrazi nkete dat lutet zoti me pas paqe lumturi harmoniu e shendet per vitin qe po vjen .

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Tju pyes une tashti diqka:
> Sa prej juve e perdorin kalendarin e sotem ?
> Sa prej juve nuk shkojn te dielen ne pun e rrin ne shpi ?
> Sa pre juve e festoni ditlindjen?
> Sa prej juve e festoni diten e shpalljes se pavarsis? 
> Sa prej juve lejoni qe thmit tuaj ta festojn diten e shkolles? 
> E shum e shum pyetje tjera ..
> 
> O njerz viti i ri eshte kalim prej nje date ne nje tjeter , eshte dite ku behen llogaritjet qe kem bo gjat 1 viti sa kem pas fitim e sa humbje .
> ...


Ende se ke kuptuar..............

----------


## MaDaBeR

> Tju pyes une tashti diqka:
> Sa prej juve e perdorin kalendarin e sotem ?
> Sa prej juve nuk shkojn te dielen ne pun e rrin ne shpi ?
> Sa pre juve e festoni ditlindjen?
> Sa prej juve e festoni diten e shpalljes se pavarsis? 
> Sa prej juve lejoni qe thmit tuaj ta festojn diten e shkolles? 
> E shum e shum pyetje tjera ..
> 
> O njerz viti i ri eshte kalim prej nje date ne nje tjeter , eshte dite ku behen llogaritjet qe kem bo gjat 1 viti sa kem pas fitim e sa humbje .
> ...


Ja nje mendim qe me terhoqi vemendjen dhe qe mu duk me te vertet i arsyeshem! 

Te gjithe naten e Vitit te Ri thone, Gezuar Vitin e Ri, Zoti na e befte me mbare vitin qe vjen! Dhe ketu adhurohet vetem AI, Zoti pra, dhe nuk e di çfare te keqje ka qe ta festosh kete feste.Do thoni juve e kane festuar Paganet, popull mendjengushte, budallenj, zullumqare e lloj lloj epitetesh qe u ngjisni juve.

Po mire more, t'iu bej nje pyetje une juve. Po te paret tuaj, qe deri para 500 vjetesh kane qene qe te gjithe o Pagane o Kristiane, dhe atyre ua m'veshni keto epitete? Edhe te paret tuaj i hidhni poshte? Ju myslimanet e betuar, po juve nga erdhet ne kete bote? A nuk erdhet edhe juve nga ata Paganet zullumqare, mendjengushte e budallenj?

Mos u beni qesharake me keto gjera te parendesishme sepse keni te tjera obligime akoma me te rendesishme se keto per te permbushur. Ja psh, ai Arber gerguri, kishte pare njerin qe i kishte thene nuk kam me çfare ta festoj se jam i varfer. Arber, perpara se te vish ketu dhe te thuash se nuk duhet festuar kjo feste, ke si obligim te ndihmosh ate te varferin brenda mundesive te tua.

----------


## Omeri r.a

viti i ri eshte e pranoje qe ka ardhe nje vit eshte be me shum po nuk ka nevoje me feftu bre pse ka ardhe nje vit i ri puno mso lexo gjdo dite e mos e kqyr kur eshte vit i ri se nuk ka lidhje kurgja me festim se kjo eshte feste e idhujtarve pagan e ne nuk duhet me juve pergja atyre paganve te pa ditur ne fe 

ndales eshte per muslimanet me festu vitin e ri se eshte viti i idhujtarve

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Ja nje mendim qe me terhoqi vemendjen dhe qe mu duk me te vertet i arsyeshem! 
> 
> Te gjithe naten e Vitit te Ri thone, Gezuar Vitin e Ri, Zoti na e befte me mbare vitin qe vjen! Dhe ketu adhurohet vetem AI, Zoti pra, dhe nuk e di çfare te keqje ka qe ta festosh kete feste.Do thoni juve e kane festuar Paganet, popull mendjengushte, budallenj, zullumqare e lloj lloj epitetesh qe u ngjisni juve.
> 
> Po mire more, t'iu bej nje pyetje une juve. Po te paret tuaj, qe deri para 500 vjetesh kane qene qe te gjithe o Pagane o Kristiane, dhe atyre ua m'veshni keto epitete? Edhe te paret tuaj i hidhni poshte? Ju myslimanet e betuar, po juve nga erdhet ne kete bote? A nuk erdhet edhe juve nga ata Paganet zullumqare, mendjengushte e budallenj?
> 
> Mos u beni qesharake me keto gjera te parendesishme sepse keni te tjera obligime akoma me te rendesishme se keto per te permbushur. Ja psh, ai Arber gerguri, kishte pare njerin qe i kishte thene nuk kam me çfare ta festoj se jam i varfer. Arber, perpara se te vish ketu dhe te thuash se nuk duhet festuar kjo feste, ke si obligim te ndihmosh ate te varferin brenda mundesive te tua.


Ju po justifikoheni me ate thenjen, se ne te cilet festojme, dmth vetem lutemi Zotin s.w.t  dhe urojme qe ne vitin qe po vjen, te kem nje vit me te mire, te mbare dhe me produktive dhe ketu nuk ka kurgju te keqe.

Une te them ty se;
 Muslimani nuk lutet veq nje nate, apo veq ne ndrrimin e viteve,
 Muslimani, nuk guzon ti perngjan popujve te tjere ne ritet e tyre,
Ne islam, nuk ka vend babadimri dhe futja e pishave, me qellim te caktuar
Muslimani ka festat e tyre,
Muslimani, nuk  adhuron, por as qe nuk ben nje veper, pikerisht ne kohen kur adhruojne shejtanet,
Muslimani ne kohen kur eshte kjo nate, nuk rrin para TV-se sepse aty nuk ka gje tjeter vetem se amoralitet, mutsihane, dhe shfaq vende, ku pihet alkooli, bashkim burrash dhe grash, muzike dhe shume harame tjera, te gjitha keto te ndaluara ne islam.
Ne edhe pse jetojme ne evrope, nuk don te thot qe te imitojme evropen ne qdo veper, tash a me ngjit une kryqin ne ball, pasi qe shumica e evropianve eshte e tille a?......
Hadith i pejgamberit a.s
*Edhe sikur ata te futen ne biren e hardhuces, do te tentoni qe edhe ju muslimane te futeni bashk me ta...*
Dhe shume harame qe vin bashk me kete nate, qe edhe po te tentosh t'u ikesh nuk ke per te mundur nese nuk ke marre masa preventive.

Muslimani lutet per vehten e tij, familjen, shtetin, muslimanet, ne qdo nate, ne qdo kohe te namazit, ndersa jo vetem ne naten e 31 - te.

Muslimanet bashkohen ne qdo te premte(xhumah), qajen hallet e tyre me njeri tjetrin, ndersa qofte nevoja edhe festojne....

ps; larg festave pagane, large festave krishtere

----------

